# DoorDash Peak Pay



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I noticed a couple days ago a subtle difference in the pop-up messages that I get from DoorDash concerning peak pay.

Before they used to say....

"If you choose to dash, you will earn an extra $3 per delivery." (assuming $3 peak pay)

The past couple days they say....

"If you choose to dash, you will earn an extra $3 per single delivery or batch order."

Does this mean that for doubles on DoorDash, you no longer get the peak pay twice? I haven't done a DoorDash delivery in about a week, so I'm just wondering if the changed wording in the notifications means anything.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FUDD. It’s a new professional association. 😏


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I noticed a couple days ago a subtle difference in the pop-up messages that I get from DoorDash concerning peak pay.
> 
> Before they used to say....
> 
> ...


Sounds like it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I noticed a couple days ago a subtle difference in the pop-up messages that I get from DoorDash concerning peak pay.
> 
> Before they used to say....
> 
> ...


I had peak pay on each order in a double as of today (scheduled block, not a dash now).

But if they do make some stupid change like that, no more doubles for me. Then they will have to peak pay a different driver anyways in that case.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

In fact DD already jerks you off by reducing base pay on a prebuilt double from $2.75 to $2.00 per order. Thieves…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just like always, it would have to be either the same pick up or the same drop-off for it to be worth it.

It's almost never worthwhile to do 4 stops when one of the orders is going to be messed up anyways and screw up / delay the better order.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> DD already jerks you off...


You mean 'jerks you around'. If they jerked you off, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

As far as I'm concerned Peak Pay is a scam because I don't believe for a second that every order is getting the extra pay, despite DD's claim to the contrary.

Peak Pay, surges, etc all operate behind the cloak of black box pay systems which makes it easy for the companies to lie about paying drivers "extra" pay.

In most markets DD's minimum payout is $2.25 for single orders and $2.00 for doubles. So if there's a $2.00 Peak Pay period drivers will be guaranteed a minimum payout at $4.25 for single orders and $6.25 for double orders. That's where Peak Pay begins and that's where it ends.

Beyond that point DD will "skim" the Peak Pay the way they skim the customers' tips.

In other words, if DD needs to offer more than minimum pay to get an order accepted, they'll use the Peak Pay as a "subsidy". Drivers get no benefit from Peak Pay on deliveries that pay more than minimum payouts.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

If they do that, people will start cancelling one trip on doubles. Peak pay as it is usually means $1. $2-3 is rare.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> If they do that, people will start cancelling one trip on doubles. Peak pay as it is usually means $1. $2-3 is rare.


I have seen peak pay as high as $5.00 … very rare but it does happen. $2-$3 is common especially on weekends where I am in CNJ. I am willing to bet all drivers get different peak pays at different times.

Sometimes high(er) peak pay seems to slow pings down, and also reduce tips. So it seems the customer is eating the tab on that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's always been a shell game:
Without Peak Pay
DD pay $3.50 
Tip $5.00
Total $8.50

With $1 Peak Pay
DD pay $2.50
Tip $5.00
Peak Pay $1.00
Total $8.50


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have seen peak pay as high as $5.00 … very rare but it does happen. $2-$3 is common especially on weekends where I am in CNJ. I am willing to bet all drivers get different peak pays at different times.
> 
> Sometimes high(er) peak pay seems to slow pings down, and also reduce tips. So it seems the customer is eating the tab on that.


I’m CNJ too. Hardly ever do I see peak pay. If I do, it’s usually $1 unless it’s nighttime.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m CNJ too. Hardly ever do I see peak pay. If I do, it’s usually $1 unless it’s nighttime.


You are working the shore though… correct? That’s a whole totally different ball game over there


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are working the shore though… correct? That’s a whole totally different ball game over there


This is true. It’s a hole which I cannot fully name as it would be against the Forum’s rules.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is true. It’s a hole which I cannot fully name as it would be against the Forum’s rules.


I'm jealous of you, being on the beach all day, everyday.
Chicago Lake, just isn't the same...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

As per usual, when you’re close to the beach, you rarely go to the beach. Unless one lives right on the beachfront - it’s not much fun.

You’ve noticed that I’m perpetually going to the mountains.

I guess we always want what we don’t have…

(I’m in a morbid state - just paid $1100 for maintenance and tthat’s before tires which I need to switch out hopefully before it snows. Just kill me.)


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I had peak pay on each order in a double as of today (scheduled block, not a dash now).


I just completed two doubles back to back, both from Advance Auto Parts. First time that I've done a DoorDash double in a loooooooong time, but all four deliveries paid peak pay so I guess the change in wording in the notifications didn't mean anything. Stuff like that always makes me suspicious, though.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I have seen peak pay as high as $5.00 … very rare but it does happen.


The highest peak pay that I have ever seen on the map was $10, but I was watching the kids then and couldn't go out driving. The highest peak pay that I have ever actually received for a delivery was $6. That was a one-time thing. They were running $5 peak pay pretty consistently around this time last year, but I haven't seen that on a regular basis since just after the first of the year.


----------

